# Quotes, "thought clouds" in pics



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2018)

How do I insert a quote into a photo - kind of iike a cartoon showing what the person or animal is thinking/saying, like in a comic strip?

I saw it on one of Gary O's pics, but now I can't find it.


----------



## Mike (Mar 10, 2018)

You have to put the picture into your writing program,
most of those programmes have special shapes somewhere,
you then select it, place where you want, add the text, then
copy and paste it into your Image editor and publish as jpg to
post it in a forum.

In case your text program doesn't have any shapes check this
link.
Click Here.

I hope that helps you applecruncher.

Mike.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, Mike.  I'll work on it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 10, 2018)

*​This is the site I use. Just puts captions, no thought bubbles.  You can either upload your own picture, our use one of theirs.  *https://imgflip.com/memegenerator*    This is one I made.


*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2018)

That's such a cute picture, Marie.  :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 10, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> That's such a cute picture, Marie.  :love_heart:



*​Thanks, apple. I love kitties.*


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> How do I insert a quote into a photo - kind of iike a cartoon showing what the person or animal is thinking/saying, like in a comic strip?
> 
> I saw it on one of Gary O's pics, but now I can't find it.




I just use ms-paint

relatively easy free program comes with windows 7






right click a pic on yer desktop, or, I believe most anywhere on yer system
click *open with*
select *paint*

play with it

struggles?

I can guide you thru it

after all, if I can do it


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Thanks, Gary.



Glad to help

Glad to help more if needed


----------

